
Show HN: Python CLI for the Have I Been Pwned API (MVP) - tonteldoos
https://gitlab.com/roelofs/hibp-tools
======
tonteldoos
Hi fellow HNers - OP here,

I thought it was about time I submitted something other than a story or a
question :)

This project was born with Troy Hunt's Lenovo competition for Have I Been
Pwned, but I think it's useful enough to show here.

It provides a (fairly minimal, at this stage) commandline Python script to
check a list of e-mail addresses against HIBP, and report back any hits. It
will keep tabs of what has been reported, and subsequently only report new
items. It can also optionally e-mail affected accounts (useful if you want to
monitor other people's addresses, or if you have multiple addresses that you
don't want to sign up to HIBP).

The script can be run directly, or via a cron job. The outputs can be parsed
to provide feedback on the commandline (or elsewhere) - see some examples in
the README.

For a list of planned updates, please see the README.

This is my first Show HN, so go easy, but I'd be very happy to hear thoughts
and suggestions!

